
Tennessee Gov Passes Bill 1622 Recognizing Blockchain's Legal Legitimacy - AltcoinReport
https://altcoinreport.co/tennessee-passes-1622/
======
AltcoinReport
The bill itself can be found here:
[http://www.capitol.tn.gov/Bills/110/Bill/SB1662.pdf](http://www.capitol.tn.gov/Bills/110/Bill/SB1662.pdf)

